# Giant Sequoia in NE Ohio



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 3, 2009)

Working on some Sunburst Locusts for a customer and was very surprised to see a Giant Sequoia in neighbors backyard! It was about 12' and 7-8" DBH. It looked healthy with new growth on the outside but the interior needles were brown and dead more so than I would think for such a sparsely branched tree. It was really neat to see a live one and not just pictures. Hard to visualize this humble little tree growing into a colossus.


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 3, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> It was really neat to see a live one and not just pictures.



But have you got any pictures for us?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 3, 2009)

Where room allows, those are one of my favorite landscape trees. I stopped by to take a photo of one outside Hillsboro, Oregon, last month. Planted by a man years before he became Oregon governor in 1914.

He planted it in 1875 on his wedding day, when he was 19 or 20 years old. The Withycombe Giant Sequoia is over 11' diameter DBH. The limb that curved upward as another leader is quite interesting, hovering over the highway.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jul 4, 2009)

So that tree is 134 years old and how big in diameter? Cool tree. Hope the highway dept never touches it. I was just on a property with a nice white oak that I measured at 52" diameter. That seemed big. I can't comprehend 11 foot. You western guys sure have some monsters out there...... Mike


----------

